# Recently Obtained Citizenship, now what?



## Matt15 (Jan 21, 2013)

Well I've been a Canadian born and raised and have just recently obtained my Italian citizenship! I was eligible because of my father. So my question is, now what!? I would love to live and work in an EU country in the future. Italy would be ideal but UK or Sweden would probably be an easier transition. But staying on the topic of Italy... what else do I need to work there? I imagine I would have to get something similar to a Canadian Social Insurance Number? Maybe someone could recommend a good resource that explains it all?

Thanks!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Take a look at this guide.

Yes, you can obtain an Italian Social Security number (codice fiscale) any time you wish. Your consulate in Vancouver posts the request form here.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Matt15 said:


> Well I've been a Canadian born and raised and have just recently obtained my Italian citizenship! I was eligible because of my father. So my question is, now what!? I would love to live and work in an EU country in the future. Italy would be ideal but UK or Sweden would probably be an easier transition. But staying on the topic of Italy... what else do I need to work there? I imagine I would have to get something similar to a Canadian Social Insurance Number? Maybe someone could recommend a good resource that explains it all?
> 
> Thanks!


Why would you expect Sweden to be easier? Do you speak Swedish? 

Collect your school stuff. Take it to the consulate and ask for it to be converted. This can only be done from abroad. Once your degrees etc are converted (IF) then they'll have legal standing in the EU.

You do know how bad unemployment is? Especially youth unemployment?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Here are the most recent monthly unemployment rates (EUROSTAT, November, 2012) for reference.

Italy: 11.1% (37.1% youth rate)
U.K.: 7.8% (20.2% youth rate)
Sweden: 8.1% (24.8% youth rate)

For the record, the lowest general unemployment rate in Europe is Austria's (4.5%), and the lowest youth unemployment rate in Europe is Germany's (8.1%).


----------



## Giacomina (May 30, 2012)

*Hi*

Hi Matt,

Most Swedes speak English.


Good luck!


----------



## Matt15 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! I don't really care about the unemployment rates, worst case scenario I can just move back home in Canada so why not give it a try. I work in IT here but wouldn't mind picking up a non-corporate job like a cook or something over there.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Matt15 said:


> I don't really care about the unemployment rates,.


That's good. The official rates greatly underestimate the real situation. Better to think of it this way. Barely 30% of young Italians have any sort of job. In other words almost 70% don't have a job. Some are in school. Some are sick or otherwise not able to work. But the vast majority have given up looking for work. 

That's people with relevant school/work experience. People that know the locals.

The rest of Europe isn't much different. 

http://www.td.com/document/PDF/economics/special/ff0812_younger_workers_europe.pdf

Read that. TD put that out last summer. Things are worse today and will only get worse.


----------



## Giacomina (May 30, 2012)

*Swedish and german youth*



Matt15 said:


> Thanks for the replies! I don't really care about the unemployment rates, worst case scenario I can just move back home in Canada so why not give it a try. I work in IT here but wouldn't mind picking up a non-corporate job like a cook or something over there.


I read that Sweden and germany have a higher number of young people employed.

I think you will enjoy seeing europe and the employment scene in Canada is so good you won't have a problem moving back there and getting re- established, plus you will have the intersting experience of europe.

Nick has outlined the situation well, and that is also how it is in Italy, very desperate indeed, at this point only Italians with a lot of connections can get jobs, even things like waiters etc. Thwt doesnt mean you shouldnt take the adventure if you have a little nest egg you can use to tide you over for a while.

Good luck!


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

Statistics sometimes are misleading. A lot of young people in Europe don't work simply because they don't want to find work far away from home, and often prefer to rely on their parents' help or to be on welfare.

You should instead focus on finding your niche, such as finding a Canadian IT firm that needs a sales representative in Europe, or an European company looking for an IT specialist with knowledge of the Canadian market.

Being Canadian, I assume that you must have some knowledge of French, which could also widen your scope to French speaking parts of Europe, which include Belgium, Luxembourg and the Western half of Switzerland, since an Italian passport entitles you to seek employment there as well.

So start looking on the Internet, maybe there's already a position open for you somewhere...


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Arturo.c said:


> Statistics sometimes are misleading. A lot of young people in Europe don't work simply because they don't want to find work far away from home, and often prefer to rely on their parents' help or to be on welfare.


That happens to some extent, but the reality is that the current employment situation is extremely bad in most of Europe.


----------

